# Freud Router-table



## bphillips (Jul 16, 2008)

Just purchased Freud RT 5000 Router table and a Freud 1700 VCE Router. Is there a mounting plate that fits this table and is pre drilled for the 1700? If not what is the best way to mount the 1700 in this table?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

According to the FT1700 Manual you have to see the router table manual. OK, you said you had a RT5000 Router Table. I went to the Canadian site and couldn't find your router table. I found all kinds of neat stuff made in Canada but no router table with your identifier on it.

I went to another place and dug around and found out that you need a "BF4017 Router Mounting Plate." Don't you just love it when they nickel and dime you to death? I'm not even sure that plate will work with your table. I'd be tempted to return the whole mess, hunt around the garage sales for a cheap router, get yourself a few bits of wood and an Oak Park baseplate and use the money you save for other more important stuff like router bits. Oak Park and Lee Valley are both good. I'd say Freud are good and they are but given the hassle over the router and table, I'm not sure I'd take the chance.

I know, just what you wanted to hear, especially when the wife is bugging you for trapsing in sawdust but don't shoot the messenger. I'd be on to Freud customer service like a bear in a patch of bee hives full of honey -- in Canada -- 800•two six three•7016 oops I probably broke every rule in the book but there you go, that's life.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Member CharlesM works for Freud and provides answers on their products. You can PM or email him for faster results.

Having seen the Freud table I will tell you I was disappointed in the quality. I like their bits and love their saw blades. Nothing but good reviews on their routers from members who own them.


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

b phillips said:


> Just purchased Freud RT 5000 Router table and a Freud 1700 VCE Router. Is there a mounting plate that fits this table and is pre drilled for the 1700? If not what is the best way to mount the 1700 in this table?


Rockler has the pre drilled plate but it will not fit the that table I have the paper mounting template that came with my new 1700 combo kit If that will help ya let me know. My F. RT 5000 came with the aluminum plate with the markings for the holes on it plus for other routers.


----------



## gjss44 (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this thread is old... But just purchased the Freud 1700 router and like you had trouble finding a table... I took the base plate from the router to the Lowes store and matched the holes perfectly.... Except for widening the holes for the supplied mounting screws and having to drill the 1/2 inch hole into the table plate to allow the top side adjustment tool,,, it works fine..... Total cost 100$.... Come people it's a metal plate the router is just hung from... Drill some holes and it works fine... For the person who wants to make his own table just make a box and drill out your own holes ... Seen that on the PBS show some years a go.... I do agree though that they should make a table ( that you and afford from the Freud company....


----------

